

Microsoft's Rotting Corpse - smoothspaceblog
https://smooth-space.squarespace.com/blog/2013/9/17/the-rotting-corpse-of-microsoft

======
pmelendez
> "Apple’s announcement that their full iWork suite will be available for free
> on all new IOS devices marks a huge shift in the tech industry."

Like Office is available for free on WP devices since a while ago? I think
people over-rate Apple sometimes.

